# Got a notice from Verizon...



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 4, 2009)

That they'll be laying fiber through our yard soon.

FIOS is on its way baby! BOOYAH!


----------



## Curt (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Herald (Aug 4, 2009)

Rich,

Fios is the da bomb. I'll never go back to cable.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> That they'll be laying fiber through our yard soon.
> 
> FIOS is on its way baby! BOOYAH!



I've been reluctant because it's a one way street. You can't go back to wire. 

Second drawback is I'd need to get set top boxes if I switched cable to Verizon. I've got analog cable now that just feeds directly into the TVs, same price for as many TVs as I want, with no separate charges for each set (and then each remote on top of that).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 4, 2009)

Fios?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 4, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> That they'll be laying fiber through our yard soon.
> 
> FIOS is on its way baby! BOOYAH!



You stink.


----------



## Webservant (Aug 5, 2009)

Edward said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > That they'll be laying fiber through our yard soon.
> ...


I got FIOS a few months back and they left the old Network interface Device as well as the copper line. You could go back to copper - you'd probably just have to go through one of the CLECS, like Cavtel if you have them there. Your mileage may vary... As to the set-top boxes - I didn't pay for mine, they gave it to me. Best part is, it is cheaper then the voice/DSL/DirecTV bundle I had before.


----------



## Edward (Aug 5, 2009)

Webservant said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



Last time I ran the numbers, the current setup was slightly cheaper for us (extended basic on the cable, DSL, and local and long distance plans) (but the instate long distance to the county seat costs more per minute than calls to Europe). 


Here's what they say about inability to go back:

"Current Verizon Online High Speed Internet customers who move to FiOS Internet service will have their Verizon Online High Speed Internet *permanently disabled* after their FiOS conversion." (emphasis supplied)


----------



## Brian Withnell (Aug 5, 2009)

I went with FiOS (Fiber Optic Service ... fiber to the house) quite a while ago. My download speed varies a little. Right now I'm getting 18.0 Mbps down and 17.7 Mbps up. I've seen it as high as 20 down and 18 up, the low end is about 16 down and 14 up.

More often than not, my data transfers are limited by the distant end. One thing that I find rather interesting though is an application put out by PC Magazine called "SurfSpeed 2" which measures the time it takes to load web pages (what most people do with an internet connection). The speed for web pages is much slower, mostly due to the interaction between the local computer and the distant end, or just the fetching of ads and such from other computers. The latency time becomes more of a factor in those cases.

But FiOS does rock. I use VOIP (not Verizon's) and have clear connections all the time.


----------



## Clay7926 (Aug 5, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> That they'll be laying fiber through our yard soon.



What's sad is that although I knew what you're talking about, I read that line and thought you were saying that Verizon was about to plant some wheat in your back yard...


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 5, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> I went with FiOS (Fiber Optic Service ... fiber to the house) quite a while ago. My download speed varies a little. Right now I'm getting 18.0 Mbps down and 17.7 Mbps up. I've seen it as high as 20 down and 18 up, the low end is about 16 down and 14 up.









 With stats like that, you can guess the distance to JHB is way out!


----------



## Tim (Aug 5, 2009)

Paul, I did a little better than you in Cape Town, but not by much!


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 5, 2009)

Tim said:


> Paul, I did a little better than you in Cape Town, but not by much!



Should be a lot better in CT; you should get that sorted out. The thing that gets you by satellite is the ping; it means I wait over a second for every http request in addition to the download/upload times. A modern webpage has an average of 60 objects on it so that's 60 seconds + download - thank Firefox for adblock and flashblock etc or the internet would be literally unuseable. vbulletin uses a lot of javascript which also helps cut down on server requests.


----------



## CatherineL (Aug 5, 2009)

We replaced our cable modem/digital phone 4 months ago with FIOS internet and phone, since we don't do cable, the cable modem provider wouldn't match the price Verizon would give us for internet and phone. We've been SO happy with it - our service hasn't gone out once, I haven't had to reboot the modem or anything (at least a weekly occurrence with our cable modem). Look for the deals they'll be sending out - we got a coupon for a very low monthly rate for 2 years and a $100 gift card. Of course we'll have to reevaluate in 2 years, but so far, so good.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 5, 2009)

Never heard of it!


----------



## speric (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had FiOS for about a year and a half now and I love it. No problems with the service, and the download/upload speeds are great.


----------



## Skyler (Aug 6, 2009)

Is that the thing the Ask-a-Ninja Ninja is always advertising for?


----------

